# FFR 73571&72 in the LMCA and CIR



## coding?4u (May 28, 2010)

With the LMain not recognized as a coronary artery when treating the Circumflex in my example, can you bill the the FFR in both the LM and CIR?
I know if stenting or ballooning you would not.  I don't know if I should bill the FFR on 1 time or give credit since done in both.  Does anyone know?

Thanks,
Cathy


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (May 28, 2010)

*93571- 93572*

You would only report in the one vessel. LC would be the one.


----------



## coding?4u (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks! I thought maybe it would different for the FFR and that could be billed.  My CSI book does not reference this.  Do you have a valuable resource that you would recommend?


----------

